

Crowd Funding bill Stalls in Senate - jacoblyles
http://www.investmentnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20120101/REG/301019980

======
jacoblyles
Sometimes "investor protection" means making sure that the bankers and lawyers
get their 8%.

